# DBSTalk Exclusive Third Look: H25-700 High Definition Receiver



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DBSTalk showed you the H25-500 and H25-100, and we're pleased to round out this first look series with the H25-700 High Definition receiver!








H25 Third Look

The H25-700 is functionally identical to the other members of the H25 family and will use the same cables and RF kit as the other H25s.

Click through to read the exclusive first look!

_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As always, I would like to thank the entire test team for all their help on this project.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Well done guys.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice work guys. The pictures look great. :up:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Can't say enough about these guys. I have 2 H25's now, a 100 and a 700, and they are bad fast. I watch all my TV with the one in my living room and basically use it as a "head" unit to set recordings on all my DVR's.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice work on the 3rd Look.

Now DirecTV is up to 3 versions (virtually all the same but from different manufacturers) of the H25 HD Receiver.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Great Job on the Third Look, the H25 series receivers are awesome!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Quality as always.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Gotta say that I always love the look of these First Looks. Very professional and visually stunning and I always enjoy reading them.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Gotta say that I always love the look of these First Looks. Very professional and visually stunning and I always enjoy reading them.


Agreed, Stuart always does a great job on the first look docs.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Stupid question - but what is the USB port on these units for? I forget.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

tkrandall said:


> Stupid question - but what is the USB port on these units for? I forget.


AM21N


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Also does a decent job of charging your iPhone.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

My H25-700 is the fastest receiver that I have. I also have it hooked up to use as a way to select shows to record on the various DVR's that we have.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Nicely done!

I'm starting to think that we could drop to just two DVRs in our household and replace one of them with an H2x receiver.

I like having the pause and rewind functions most of the time when watching, but in one of our locations it's very rare that we watch any live TV there at all. Not that we watch that much live TV elsewhere in the house...


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Another great job by a great team. I appreciate this teams commitment to helping others in this forum. I know it's not easy putting together a document like this. Thanks again for all your hard work.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Also does a decent job of charging your iPhone.


Wait...can I charge the iPad using the USB....if of course I had an H25.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Great job, as usual!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Vinny said:


> Wait...can I charge the iPad using the USB....if of course I had an H25.


Not very well at least. If you plug it into a computer USB, with the screen on, it will say not charging. At least with the screen off, I can get maybe a 40% charge overnight from a PC. The USB port just doesn't provide enough power for a reasonable charge time.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Also does a decent job of charging your iPhone.


hah, I thought I was the only one that did that.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Wait...can I charge the iPad using the USB....if of course I had an H25.


You can do it with any of the H2X or HR2X models.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Not very well at least. If you plug it into a computer USB, with the screen on, it will say not charging. At least with the screen off, I can get maybe a 40% charge overnight from a PC. The USB port just doesn't provide enough power for a reasonable charge time.


That's true of the iPad, but not the iPhone.

But I digress...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Also does a decent job of charging your iPhone.


While it's charging... maybe it could move a couple of shows over to the iPhone? :scratchin


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Steve said:


> While it's charging... maybe it could move a couple of shows over to the iPhone? :scratchin


That's a good idea for a new product. :lol:

Very nice first look. These boxes are fast.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Can't say enough about these guys. I have 2 H25's now, a 100 and a 700, and they are bad fast. I watch all my TV with the one in my living room and basically use it as a "head" unit to set recordings on all my DVR's.


If we could somehow attach a small USB drive to it and get trickplay functionality of it, I would do the same. I now have mine in the kitchen and my daughter gripes that she can't pause the live TV like she could when a DVR was there. I would gripe about it as well.


----------



## celblazer (Oct 29, 2007)

I love the H25-700. It's super fast and scheduling recording for all the news shows to 3 DVR's was a breeze.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

i didn;t know the am 21 would work with the hr25.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> If we could somehow attach a small USB drive to it and get trickplay functionality of it, I would do the same. I now have mine in the kitchen and my daughter gripes that she can't pause the live TV like she could when a DVR was there. I would gripe about it as well.


Tell me about it. My totally non-technical wife still doesn't understand why she can't pause it!

Would be awesome if they added USB drive support. It might actually allow them to offer Smart Search as well on these puppies.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

It looks like the baby brother of my H24-700. What a difference in the size from the H24 to H25.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> If we could somehow attach a small USB drive to it and get trickplay functionality of it, I would do the same. I now have mine in the kitchen and my daughter gripes that she can't pause the live TV like she could when a DVR was there. I would gripe about it as well.


Yeah, that would be the drawback if you watch live TV. I don't watch live TV though, at least not the "normal" way. I record everything and I'll watch the recording, even though it's at the same spot as live, so that I have the ability to pause.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Also does a decent job of charging your iPhone.





RunnerFL said:


> hah, I thought I was the only one that did that.


I can't believe I've never tried this..... :lol:

Great job on the Third Look to everyone involved. I'm loving mine, as others have said, it's wicked fast.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

larry55 said:


> i didn;t know the am 21 would work with the hr25.


I think it does, but I read on the AM21 1st look that the power cord difference presents an issue of some sort.

Can someone elaborate how you power connect the AM-21/AM-21N with an H25? (as compared to an H/HR24 or earlier model)


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> DBSTalk showed you the H25-500 and H25-100, and we're pleased to round out this first look series with the H25-700 High Definition receiver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always interested in the First Looks.

However I always wonder why there isn't a 12" ruler laying there to give an idea of size/scale. I know you put sizes in the reviews however I'm a visual type of guy and a picture with a ruler is the next best thing to actually holding something.

In the past I've had to take a ruler with me when I shop for certain electronics.

Cheers


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys Im sorry if this seems like a stupid question

earlier this month, i got new equipment.

I don't have the 3rd edition of the 700 model, i think i got the 500. Anyway's I'm getting 2 HDTV's in november, and 1 will be 3d. (blk Fri and no sales tax delaware nice)

I couldnt add the boxes until I get the tv's. So directv will be coming back out in november when the tv's get here.

Should I ask for the 700, does anyone have it yet? It should support 3d right? It looks great.

the new box I have works really good.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> Always interested in the First Looks.
> 
> However I always wonder why there isn't a 12" ruler laying there to give an idea of size/scale. I know you put sizes in the reviews however I'm a visual type of guy and a picture with a ruler is the next best thing to actually holding something.
> 
> ...


Size is the same as the H25-500 (pictured


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job as 3rd Lookers


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

TBoneit said:


> Always interested in the First Looks.
> 
> However I always wonder why there isn't a 12" ruler laying there to give an idea of size/scale. I know you put sizes in the reviews however I'm a visual type of guy and a picture with a ruler is the next best thing to actually holding something.
> 
> ...


Here's a comparison. An H25-500 on top, an H24-100 in the middle, and an H20-100 on the bottom.

View attachment 24174




la24philly said:


> Guys Im sorry if this seems like a stupid question
> 
> earlier this month, i got new equipment.
> 
> ...


All of the receivers but the H20 and HR20 series support 3D.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> Here's a comparison. An H25-500 on top, an H24-100 in the middle, and an H20-100 on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 24174


To truly compare apples to apples, what's _not_ shown here is the H25's power brick. That said, it can be located relatively far from the receiver, which is not an option with the H24.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> I think it does, but I read on the AM21 1st look that the power cord difference presents an issue of some sort.
> 
> Can someone elaborate how you power connect the AM-21/AM-21N with an H25? (as compared to an H/HR24 or earlier model)


It works, you just have to plug them into their own power source instead of plugging the H25 into the AM21/N like the other units do.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

hr 25 power cord cord will not work with the am21.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Size is the same as the H25-500 (pictured


Thanks, I did not remember seeing that and that picture makes it clear just how small that unit really is. I'll bet they could make a DVR that small too. Just use a laptop drive.

For example I have a Western Digital Live Hub that is 1.3" by 7.8" by 6.1" and holds a complete media player and 1TB hard drive.

Yeah they'd have to charge more but if they positioned it as a premium low energy usage model I'll bet they'd sell. Sort of a HR-26G(reen). Small and cool running and low energy, I'd be all over it.

I also have no problem with a remote power supply. I sell used business model computers like that and I just saw a Advert for a HP business model that is the same way.

Not to mention the Push in California for things to go green and their calling DVRs energy hogs.

Someone using Solar power might be attracted to such a unit too.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Why am I getting this msg when trying to click on above links:

*Vinny*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry if this is a bit OT, but I see two mentions of the HR25 being able to schedule recordings on other DVRs... I have three "legacy" HD-DVR's (hr20,21,22) with MRV over ethernet enabled and would love to have this ability, am I correct in assuming this feature is only available in the HR25?

Not to mention just 2 weeks ago I had a HR22 that had a hard drive fail on it, DirecTV replaced it with ... another HR22. I was *Really* hoping to get my first HR25.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Why am I getting this msg when trying to click on above links:
> 
> *Vinny*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...


Im getting the same


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

*There is no HR25!!!*

sheesh! R is for "record" guys!

EDIT: There is no "MVR" service either.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

beestea said:


> Sorry if this is a bit OT, but I see two mentions of the HR25 being able to schedule recordings on other DVRs... I have three "legacy" HD-DVR's (hr20,21,22) with MRV over ethernet enabled and would love to have this ability, am I correct in assuming this feature is only available in the HR25?


1. There is no HR25, only H25's. (Matt covered this better above)
2. HR20,21,22, etc are not considered "legacy", they are current technology.
3. You can use an H25 to set a recording on any HR2X receiver as long as you have "Whole Home" setup.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Just got home, opened up DBSTalk, saw the picture, and thought for a split second it was the HR34.


----------



## quattro40v (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks great. I wonder why it doesn't have the sleek buttonless face plate such as the HR24?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

quattro40v said:


> Looks great. I wonder why it doesn't have the sleek buttonless face plate such as the HR24?


None of the 25's have the touch face of the HR24.
Might be an issue with the front area so small the touch space could be difficult to zero in on. Just a guess.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks good as always. 

I really need to get me an H25.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

matt said:


> EDIT: There is no "MVR" service either.


There was until marketing got involved.


----------



## pederk (Jun 2, 2007)

I kind of new at this but how does one connect the box to the internet without an RJ45 on the box?


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

It has built in DECA and requires the broadband connection kit to access the internet from the DECA cloud.


pederk said:


> I kind of new at this but how does one connect the box to the internet without an RJ45 on the box?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> There was until marketing got involved.


We had MRV, not MVR. Multi-Viewing Room? I have two DVRs in the living room, but never tried watching things on both at the same time. Might be useful for a football party


----------



## Zixxer (Dec 24, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Can't say enough about these guys. I have 2 H25's now, a 100 and a 700, and they are bad fast. I watch all my TV with the one in my living room and basically use it as a "head" unit to set recordings on all my DVR's.


You can set recordings on a DVR from another one? Seriously, I didn't know this was possible. I have my entire house setup with DVRs, DECA, etc.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Zixxer said:


> You can set recordings on a DVR from another one? Seriously, I didn't know this was possible. I have my entire house setup with DVRs, DECA, etc.


No you can only do that from a H unit not a HR unit you can't do that from a dvr. A none dvr is the only receiver that is able to schedule a recording on any DVR in your DECA network.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Zixxer said:


> You can set recordings on a DVR from another one? Seriously, I didn't know this was possible. I have my entire house setup with DVRs, DECA, etc.


It's not possible, I'm talking about an H25 not an HR.


----------



## Zixxer (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Seems odd that you can't manage all of the recording options from any box...very frustrating. 

If I can watch or delete, why not be able to set recordings on remote boxes?


----------



## jacobp (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a H21 that is going bad and needs to be replaced. I currently have a DTV RF Remote that i use. My unit is stored on the floor under the furniture so i need an RF capable receiver. 

I understand that the H25 does not have an RF antenna built into it and that i would need to get an RF antenna from DTV. Is that correct? 

Also, i understand that the RF remote that i currently use with my H21 will not work with a H25 and that i would have to buy another DTV RF remote. Is that correct?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can use any RF remote from DIRECTV but you do need to buy an RF kit for the H25. I think they're about $10 and you might check solidsignal.com.


----------



## jacobp (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks, but I'm being told by DTV that my current DTV RF remote will not work with the H25???? Are they wrong?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The H25 will work with any RF remote, but probably what they mean to say is that you need the RC65RX in order to use the two-way programming features of the HR24, H24, and H25 receivers.


----------

